# Jan 27 - Destin



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We went out 9am this morning. It was sloppy, choppy,and cold. We tried the Phoenix, Janet, & Eglin Landing Craft with frozen cigar minnows, sabikis, and jigsbut got NOTHING.We had bites, but no takers. Another boat joined us at the Landing Craft early in the afternoon, but they weren't getting anything either & left. The seas went flat around noon and it was a smoooooth ride in this evening. I wish I could go out againtomorrow but wehave too much other stuff to do..:boo


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at your water temps. When it hits high 50's they get sluggish!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

The water temptoday was58 out there at both places. It was 62 last week and wehad a steady bite of Snapper, but not manyof sizeworth talking about.So the high-50stempmakes thefishsluggish?Where would be a better place to go? We are Kingfishers,so this grouper, AJ bottom fishing is sort of a learning experienceto us.. we are trying hard though... Keep the advice coming, PLEASE:-D I'd like a much fatter grouper one of these days! :-D


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

YEA We all would like a big fatty. Keep fishing, bigger baits deeper water....I've been offsho fishing for close to 10 years and the biggest one i have caught was 25lbs. I caught 2 that day and they both were 25lbs... If you have the money you need to call one of the reef guys and have him dump you a nice sized reef in a 100' of water and by this time next year there will be fish on it. They will get big real big because you will be the only one with that spot, dont give the #s to anyone. Also you can join RFRA, its down by joe pattys in pensacola and its 35 bucks and you can make all the reefs you want to and take them out your self and dump them and mark the spot on your gps and keep going to that spot and dumping till you have a good structure and it will hold big fish......I just joined and im going to be spending alot of time up there making a bunch of reefs i can dump....They have all the metal, tools, and gear. And they just bought a bardge and if your a member you can make your reefs and when they go out and dump you put your reefs on there and throw in gas money and go dump with them....They will keep your numbers private......:hoppingmad


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That sounds awesome to be able to makeand deploy your own reefs! We just joined the Emerald Coast Reef Association Saturday.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

We went out of pensacola yesterday.Caught plenty of just undersized amberjacks and alot of red snapper up to fifteen pounds. Once again no grouper though. Just can't seem to find any of them. We fished the public wrecks and natural bottom. Save your money on having reefs put out. The charter guys with their radar zappers will clean them off for you. They can sit up in their wheelhouse and watch the radar and get all of these spots. I know people who have had spots that suddenly quit producing. The bite was off a little yesterday. We usually don't have any trouble finding legal jacks. The red snapper chummed up big time when it got pretty in the afternoon. We were hoping the black snapper would come up but nothing but the red variety crashed the party.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Atleast ya went


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *wrightackle (1/28/2008)*We went out of pensacola yesterday.Caught plenty of just undersized amberjacks and alot of red snapper up to fifteen pounds. Once again no grouper though. Just can't seem to find any of them. We fished the public wrecks and natural bottom. Save your money on having reefs put out. The charter guys with their radar zappers will clean them off for you. They can sit up in their wheelhouse and watch the radar and get all of these spots. I know people who have had spots that suddenly quit producing. The bite was off a little yesterday. We usually don't have any trouble finding legal jacks. The red snapper chummed up big time when it got pretty in the afternoon. We were hoping the black snapper would come up but nothing but the red variety crashed the party.


I have something for that....They get all pissy when you come within a mile of them..I just dont see how they can find em with their radar? They cant sit out there all day waitn for someone to put out some reefs...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We were watchingaKingtournament on SUN or FOXFL one Sunday morning.One teamout there wasn't catching anything, so they watched another team that wasnear them pack up and rush offin a hurry into the horizon. Whatdid the watching teamdo?Low and behold they used their radar to pinpoint where that other team was and followed them! How rude! lol. That would PISS ME OFF!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wrightackle (1/28/2008)*We went out of pensacola yesterday.Caught plenty of just undersized amberjacks and alot of red snapper up to fifteen pounds. Once again no grouper though. Just can't seem to find any of them. We fished the public wrecks and natural bottom. Save your money on having reefs put out. The charter guys with their radar zappers will clean them off for you. They can sit up in their wheelhouse and watch the radar and get all of these spots. I know people who have had spots that suddenly quit producing. The bite was off a little yesterday. We usually don't have any trouble finding legal jacks. The red snapper chummed up big time when it got pretty in the afternoon. We were hoping the black snapper would come up but nothing but the red variety crashed the party.






Actually, the recreational guys with their fancy toys are famous for zapping folks more so than the charter guys. Most charters already have spots but that guy on the 32-foot (insert boat make here) has to justify his purchase with a cooler full of fish. What better way than to steal yours?

As for private reefs, don't anchor on them. Drift them as much as possible. If you see a boat, get off the spot. Just by moving a hundred feet or so will be enough so the zapper can't find your numbers.

Also, have you considered the lack of grouper and AJ could be a result of too many snapper?

Wait till the NMFS' plan to "save the snapper" actually works. You think there's a bunch now? They want more. There won't be anything else to fish for, the RS will eat everything within 100 miles.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A small recreational boat does not have the capabilities of radar that the charter boat guys have. It is quite an investment of money to have a zapper on board. As far as small boaters coming up on me let them come. I am on a public number so it doesn't bother me at all. I just pick up the anchor, move a quater to a half mile away to one of turpins or eileens numbers and start over. I don't like to drift fish. The real fun around here is anchoring and chumming. That way you get the black snapper up in the water. A charter boat does not have to be within ten miles of you to get your spot. I have been on a spot that was relatively unknown and see a charter boat heading in. Pulled off of the number and he still changed course and went right to where I was fishing. Our only hope for the future is for robert turpin to get his permitted drop areas within state waters. The closer the better. With gas prices only on the way up it doesn't make sense to keep dropping all of this rubble sixteen miles from the pass. Outside of that lets hope that the fwc keeps losing officers and they have less and less presence on the water.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wrightackle (1/29/2008)*Our only hope for the future is for robert turpin to get his permitted drop areas within state waters. The closer the better.




I'm with you on that one!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

:withstupid


> *JoeZ (1/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wrightackle (1/29/2008)*Our only hope for the future is for robert turpin to get his permitted drop areas within state waters. The closer the better.
> ...


----------

